# 1971 Crescent



## hzqw2l (May 19, 2022)

Local estate sale pickup.

All Campagnolo equipped...patent 71 dated nouvo record.

Suntour accushift bar shifters.

3ttt record stem 

Mafac center pull brakes with Dia Compe handles

Beautiful orange paint with some minor touch up on downtube.

Need an Ideale saddle and campagnolo dust caps to make it complete.


----------



## juvela (May 19, 2022)

-----

this is the Pepita model Nr. 320

one odd threading specification to be aware of:

while all of the tubing and the headset are of BSC dimension the frame's bottom bracket shell is metric ("french") dimension

the OEM saddle would have been a Tron et Berthet (Ideale) model Nr. 90 in black with a steel frame




interesting to see that the machine wears a Zeus pump holder cup.  if it came from the factory with one it is likely to have been a REG (Rampinelli) brand.



			Crescent bicycles of Sweden
		


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2022)

certainly the bike is heavily modified as is normal with a live-with bike. 
The saddle is a likely choice for a woman rider, as is the frame size.


----------



## bikerbluz (May 20, 2022)

Beautiful bike. Would you mind posting a serial number? I have two models, a 320 and a 317 I believe. I am trying to gather more information and serial numbers to more closely date these wonderful machines. Thanks Kevin


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2022)

Given the similarity to the U.S. TOC Crescent badges I always wondered if their was a linkage between the two? V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (May 20, 2022)

Sn.  4316725


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Given the similarity to the U.S. TOC Crescent badges I always wondered if their was a linkage between the two? V/r Shawn



simple Wiki search believes this is the same brand, which moved from Chicago to Sweden








						Crescent (bicycle) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




more detail at CR


			Crescent bicycles of Sweden
		


The brand has a new owner since 1995





						Our brands – Cycleurope
					






					www.cycleurope.com


----------



## bikerbluz (May 20, 2022)

This 320 of mine has a serial number of 4316389, not too far off from yours. Jesper also has a post with a serial number of the 4316 grouping.


----------



## bikerbluz (May 20, 2022)

These pics were taken after picking up at the Portland swap last summer and before a clean up. I will try to get some more pics of this one and my other to help with any comparisons.


----------



## juvela (May 20, 2022)

-----

note that the bikerbluz 320 exhibits a Rampinelli pump holder cup

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (May 21, 2022)

Hey Juvela, would the Rampinelli be stock for this bike? Haven’t really had the chance to get very deep into the 320 yet. Did notice that the pump head is Campangolo. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## hzqw2l (May 21, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> These pics were taken after picking up at the Portland swap last summer and before a clean up. I will try to get some more pics of this one and my other to help with any comparisons.



Nice bike. Like the bar shifter upgrade.

I need to find an Ideale 90 saddle and campagnolo shifters to return mine to spec.

Either way I like the orange frame and og components.


----------



## juvela (May 21, 2022)

-----



bikerbluz said:


> Hey Juvela, would the Rampinelli be stock for this bike? Haven’t really had the chance to get very deep into the 320 yet. Did notice that the pump head is Campangolo. Thanks, Kevin



---

yes Kevin, OEM, that is how they came

hence me puzzlement at the presence of the Arregui on John's example






---

John -

to be really correct your T&B should be the one with the black painted rails

steel framed ones were done with both black painted rails and with chrome plated rails

MCB used the black

---

readers might be interested to know that MCB maintained a facility in Brasil

here is an image of a Brasilian produced machine:





note that it wears a Monark transfer on the top tube yet the downtube carries MCB's third marque: SKANDIA

the Brasilian operation is discussed in this forum thread:






						Crescent Skania Road Bike - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Crescent Skania Road Bike - Hello All, I am one of those people who gather up broken bikes and put them back together (not restored, just cleaned up and working - think beater). I then make them available to the local college students because a cheap bike is better than none...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




there is a current discussion thread over at BF on a Brasil produced Crescent:









						Low end ? Crescent / Need some info - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Low end ? Crescent / Need some info - Working on moving forward on some “rescued/project bikes” that have been languishing in the back corner of my shop for more than a few years. As of yesterday, became interested in a Crescent-brand bike that I’m guessing is from the ‘60



					www.bikeforums.net
				




includes a closeup of the Briga one-piece chainset

---

John & Kevin -

the model 319 at the time of your examples used the same frame as your machines but was kitted differently:

Stronglight model 93 chainset

Campag NR gear ensemble

Campag Nuovo Tipo hubs, tubular wheels

MAFAC Racer brakeset

Lyotard pedals

plain saddle pillar

T&B model 80 saddle

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (May 22, 2022)

Here is my other Crescent which I think may be a model 317?? Looks like the ad pic…. All the components on this one are dated 1972. Bought from the original owner’s son. I think it may still be pretty much original. Even the tires look to be, possibly, original. The mileage is documented. Apparently the owner rode this and then went to a Fuji with stem shifters to make it easier on him. Maybe even original bar tape and rubber hoods? Interesting that this Suntour equipped model has Suntour dropouts in the back but Campangolo in the front. Also the serial number is 4995545. pretty far off from what I believe is my 320, 1971/72 model? Noticed the serial number is stamped in the reverse direction also. Also wondering if different models actually had different head badges? Appreciate any input. Enjoy trying to solve history mysteries.


----------



## bikerbluz (May 22, 2022)

Some pics


----------



## bikerbluz (May 22, 2022)

Would anyone know what wheels these are? And some more pics


----------



## bikerbluz (May 22, 2022)

Stamp on the bottom of the bottle. Sorry didn’t have a closeup of the wheels. Pump fittings and top cable fittings are all Reg


----------



## juvela (May 22, 2022)

-----

thank you

REG (Rampinelli) brake cable clips are exactly what I would have expected

had attempted to enlarge the images of both machines to make an ID but just not eno' pixels present  😉

(either that or me image massaging savvy too poor)

AL-E is a marque belonging to the firm Allara

they are a maker of toe clips, toe straps, bottle holders, bottles & likely something else am forgetting





at VB the company's produce is enumerated as "Ale"



			VeloBase.com - Component Listing
		


during the 1960's Schwinn included some Allara products in their Schwinn Sprint range of accessories

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> Would anyone know what wheels these are? And some more pics
> 
> View attachment 1631905
> 
> ...



Your version of SunTour Spirt FD was 1966 to 75, your RD appeared in 1971. 
Looks like your shifter are ratcheted Suntour Power shifters LD-1500, which were on my 1976 Raleigh. 
The freewheel, SunTour Perfect PT-5000
Rims - I would be looking at Rigida - 1320 if they're 27", 1319 if they're 700C.


----------



## juvela (May 22, 2022)

-----

317

had completely missed the posting of this machine

am doing battle with a very balky browser today

headset is a proprietary design described as being made by Agrati in company materials

Canetti tyres are OEM & tubulars

the Schwinn badged cyclometer is a MATEX product
originals were produced in France
at a certain point production was moved to Japan
they were also sold private labelled as Sears

production life was relatively long so there are variations in the body and finish
do not know years produced





















wheel rims -

am no longer able to recall the brand which would have been employed here; at a distance of a half century some details are yet recallable whilst others seem to have gone to vapour

the Rigida 1319 & 1320 model rims are wired-on models

the hubs are of course Campag Nuovo Tipo large flange 36 hole with a 120mm OLD for the rear and a 100mm OLD dimension for the front;  product number 1266 & 1267 -





the cycle's MAEDA Perfect gear block is a relatively early one; one year or so after the cycle's manufacture the colour of the finish on the cogs changed from dark grey/off-black to caramel

pedals ae KKT/Kyukoto Top Run model

crank arm length of the machine's Sugino Maxy chainset is likely to be 171mm

would be curious to know the drop on the MAEDA gear hanger; usually it is 32mm but this looks like it might be 26mm


-----


----------



## bikerbluz (May 23, 2022)

Thanks both Bulldog and Juvela for your information. Not trying to hijack the original posting, just trying to compare a lot of details on these machines so that we can perhaps better identify specific years. Did do some research on the Suntour components, as I knew very little on that subject. Bulldog I was able to locate some findings on another forum on dating these components. I am posting closeups of the derailleur dates as well as the freewheel. Hopefully this info will help some. Any info on serial numbers and head badges could be helpful to a lot of owners. I believe this 317 to be very close to all original. Going to leave it as is for a historical reference.


----------



## bikerbluz (May 23, 2022)

The OG, OF and OC would all indicate that these components are 1972 manufactured. This seems to be consistent with the rest of the bike. Serial number still is somewhat a mystery.


----------



## juvela (May 23, 2022)

-----

background note -

as you look at manufacturer materials and consumer owned examples posted online you may discover small kitting variations

the three machines discussed thus far in the thread all hail from "the boom" of the early seventies when backordering, parts shortages and substitutions were very much the norm

also, Varberg is distant from the cycle production centres of Antwerp, Milano & St. Etienne so probably not high on component manufacturer priority lists


-----


----------



## Jesper (Dec 9, 2022)

Sorry to be late on this thread; I must have been sleeping that month. I just wanted to add some more serial # info. I received a 320 bike on trade with some OE Campy parts (FD, RD, crankset/BB). Cranks and and RD dated 1973; was told it is a 1974(?) bike, but 3rd hand info. Here is the serial #4500711. It has Dia Compe "Gran Compe" brakeset so definitely replacement parts there. Hubs may be OE too come to think of it; I need to check if I haven't already separated them from the frame.


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks Jesper for the additional information.


----------

